# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  I need help-ghrp 6 mixing question

## ironaddict69

I have a bottle of 5 mg GHRP-6. I for the life of me cannot figure out how much bac water to mix in to easily reach a 500 mcg measurement on a slin pin. Can someone help me? when it comes to this kinda stuff im dumber than a 4th grader. :Chairshot:

----------


## IntenseAthlete

> I have a bottle of 5 mg GHRP-6. I for the life of me cannot figure out how much bac water to mix in to easily reach a 500 mcg measurement on a slin pin. Can someone help me? when it comes to this kinda stuff im dumber than a 4th grader.


I just went through this with my brother.I have a least a 5th graders intelligence.Your 5 mg bottle should hold 2 mls of bac.If that is the case than you want 10 doses out it 5000mcg , 500mcg = 10 dose's by 2 mls = .2 ml in your slin pin.If you using .5 ml/cc slin pins take it to 20 mark.
I want you to post your results.My brother started 500mcg per day this past Sunday and says has not felt s#$ so far.Nothing, so let me know how it goes

----------


## ironaddict69

> I just went through this with my brother.I have a least a 5th graders intelligence.Your 5 mg bottle should hold 2 mls of bac.If that is the case than you want 10 doses out it 5000mcg , 500mcg = 10 dose's by 2 mls = .2 ml in your slin pin.If you using .5 ml/cc slin pins take it to 20 mark.
> I want you to post your results.My brother started 500mcg per day this past Sunday and says has not felt s#$ so far.Nothing, so let me know how it goes


Thanks for the help my bro. I notice a HUGE appetite increase on it, And this is after coming off an oral. (orals take my appetite to the floor and then some) So its a big improvement. I'm already looking fuller etc, its the 3rd day (cal and nutrient loading) although strength has upped a little. 

How i mixed it was, I use slin pins that have 100 units on them. I believe to the 100 unit mark is 1 ml. So I put 1 full ml in the 5 mg bottle, and my friend said if I did that, the 10 mark would equal 500 mcg. I hope so! LOL. :7up: 
The reason ur brother isnt seeing anything is because most of the labs who sold GHRP-6 are bogus. Wether they know it or not its usually counterfeit from everything I hear. I lucked out and my friend also knows this stuff is legit. He used it after pct and like went up 2 lbs I believe.

----------


## 2ndTimeUser

on a 2 ml needle where is the 1 mg mark

----------


## M302_Imola

I hope you are not taking 500mcg of ghrp6 in one dose! If so, you are wasting a lot. The saturation dose is 100mcg and then can be adminstered as many times during the day as you want (most prefer 3 times/day, morning, pwo, pre bed), you just need to make sure the shots are spaced out at least 3 hours in between. I hope you are taking a GHRH like mod GRF1-29 w/ the GHRP6 as this will dramatically enhance the spike in GH. Further more a one time dose of GHRP6 at 500mcg will surely cause in an increase in prolactin and cortisol!

----------


## tdwj0330

So if I have a 5ml bottle and take 100mcg 3 times a day the bottle will last 16 days? 5000mcg per 5ml

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

The size (ml) of the vial is mostly irrelevant. You have 5 mg vial of GHRP which you have added 5 ml of BW. So yes, you have 5000 mcg / 5 ml. 5000 mcg / 100 mcg/dose = 50 doses. 50 doses / 3/day = 16.67 days. So yes, 16 days. 

You are injecting 0.1 ml (0.1 cc) each dose, in case you were not sure of that.

----------

